# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  صفة مسح المرأة لرأسها في الوضوء

## المعدن النفيس

**

*صفة مسح المرأة لرأسها في الوضوء*

*======================*

*صفة مسح الرأس في الوضوء للمرأة ومن كان شعره طويلا من الرجال ، 
هي ما ورد في حديث الربيّع بنت معوذ رضي الله عنها ، كما روى أحمد وأبو داود عَنْها 
أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَوَضَّأَ عِنْدَهَا ، فَمَسَحَ الرَّأْسَ كُلَّهُ مِنْ قَرْنِ الشَّعْرِ 
، كُلَّ نَاحِيَةٍ لِمُنْصَبِّ الشَّعْرِ ، لا يُحَرِّكُ الشَّعْرَ عَنْ هَيْئَتِهِ . حسنه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود .

وقوله (مِنْ قَرْن الشَّعْر ) : المراد بقرن الشعر هنا أعلى الرأس ،
أي : يَبْتَدِئ الْمَسْح مِنْ الأَعْلَى إِلَى أَسْفَلَ .

قَالَ الْعِرَاقِيّ : " وَالْمَعْنَى أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَبْتَدِئ الْمَسْح بِأَعْلَى الرَّأْس إِلَى أَنْ يَنْتَهِي بِأَسْفَلِهِ
يَفْعَل ذَلِكَ فِي كُلّ نَاحِيَة عَلَى حِدَتهَا " اِنْتَهَى نقلا عن "عون المعبود".

وقد ورد في صفة المسح كيفية أخرى مشهورة ، 
وهي أن يمسح الإنسان شعره بيديه من مقدم رأسه إلى قفاه ، ثم يردّهما إلى الموضع الذي بدأ منه .
ولكن هذه الصفة تؤدي إلى انتشار الشعر وتشعثه ،
 فكان المختار للمرأة أن تمسح بالكيفية الأولى ،
 أو أن تمسح من مقدم رأسها إلى مؤخرته ، ولا تعود بيديها ،
وهذا وجه آخر في تفسير حديث الربيع . 

قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله في "المغني" : 
" فإن كان ذا شعر يخاف أن ينتفش برد يديه لم يردهما . 
نص عليه أحمد ، فإنه قيل له : من له شعر إلى منكبيه , 
كيف يمسح في الوضوء ؟ فأقبل أحمد بيديه على رأسه مرة , 
وقال : هكذا كراهية أن ينتشر شعره . يعني أنه يمسح إلى قفاه ولا يرد يديه .

وإن شاء مسح , كما روي عن الربيع , 
(أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ عندها , فمسح رأسه كله من فرق الشعر كل ناحية لمصب الشعر لا يحرك الشعر عن هيئته) رواه أبو داود .

 وسئل أحمد كيف تمسح المرأة ؟ فقال : هكذا . ووضع يده على وسط رأسه , ثم جرها إلى مقدمه ,
ثم رفعها فوضعها حيث منه بدأ , ثم جرها إلى مؤخره . وكيف مسح بعد استيعاب قدر الواجب أجزأه " 
انتهى.
والله أعلم .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب=============
من مواضيعي
سجود السهو
هل يجوز التطوع بعد الوتر ؟
حكم استبدال الذهب القديم بذهب جديد
حكم المشاركة في مسابقات التلفاز
كيفيـة الغســل مـن الحيـض والنفـاس والجنــابــةكيـــف تعـــرفـــي أن ربـــك راض عنــــك ؟
ما حكم قول شاءت الظروف أو شاءت الأقدار؟
الصــوم لـي وأنــا أجــزي بــه
معنــى وفضــل " لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله "*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## azaf2000

جزاكي الله خيرا اختي

----------


## زمردة العين

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> جزاكي الله خيرا اختي


ويزاج خيرا 
شكرا لطيب مرورج أختي

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يزاج الله خير اختي


ويزاج خيرا 
شكرا لطيب مرورج أختي

----------


## دموع النور

جزاج الله خير

----------


## مهرة القصر

؛

جزاكــِ الله خيراً وجَعلكـِ مُبَاركة اينمَا كُنت ღღ

«اللّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَىَ مُحَمَّدٍّ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدّْ كَمَا صَلِّيّْتَ عَلَىَ إِبْرَاهيمْ وَ آلِ إِبْرَاهيمْ إِنَّكَ حَميدٌ مَجيد 
وَبَارِكْ عَلَىَ مُحَمَّدٍّ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدّْ كَمَا بَارَكْت عَلَىَ إِبْرَاهيمْ وَ آلِ إِبْرَاهيمْ إِنَّكَ حَميدٌ مَجيد»

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> جزاج الله خير


ويزاج خيرا أختي

----------

